# lighting for amazons



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

48" Hood. Whats a good light for these plants? I was thinking of going with Coralife Spectramax Super Daylight Bulb or Coralife Nutrigrow Full Spectrum Plant Lamp which is better? Thanks ALL


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

SteelGluer said:


> 48" Hood. Whats a good light for these plants? I was thinking of going with Coralife Spectramax Super Daylight Bulb or Coralife Nutrigrow Full Spectrum Plant Lamp which is better? Thanks ALL


 full spectrums are always good to have .... you might want to get specific spectrums plants take in blue light(450-550 on the spctrum bar) and red light (650-750 on the spectrum graph) so go along those lines.... i think you should have a full spectrum bulb, a red one and then a blue spectrum one ...








that s what i use anyways and its good sh*t ...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

50 watt bulb with a average or 8-12hrs of light will do. 5600k bulbs are great too


----------

